# Critique this fish with me please



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm considering getting him as a potential "outcross" or just really to have some fresh blood in the fish (not that I still don't stalk Karen's auctions ;-)). He looks very much like the first male I bred who unfortunately died before I could spawn him again.

I wouldn't be breeding him right away. He'd be a pet for my Mom until I decided to spawn him (she wants a "purple" betta).










What do you think? The price is right and if I go pick him up I can escape shipping charges.


My thoughts? His color seems good but his fins need work. He's an import so there's the potential for him to not breed as I've heard a lot of horror stories about imported males being duds.. however for $15 I'd consider him a fine pet for my mom even if he does turn out to be a dud.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh i love him and my mom says hes gorgeous. She thinks hes beautiful. Heck i would buy him if i saw him. Give him a good home he needs one but still hes still really pretty he can be a fixer upper.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

At least he's pretty well balanced overall! I think he's got great color.. but yes I'm one of those with quite a few Thai duds! I have a theory that it's because the Thai bettas are pretty much still wild bettas (since their environment is so similar) and US bettas are "domesticated." It's proven that wild animals in captivity are harder to breed lol... Good luck with a decision.. I know I'm a huge help hahah


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah.. but then again.. he could be a great father.. I guess it's a gamble either way LOL.

Here are some others I might consider although I'd have to find females.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love yellows! All of them are gorgeous!!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Umm I would go with either male #1 or #2....I think they would be decent outcrosses...They both have nice colors and not many faults.

BTW Speaking of Jen's auctions,I was actually supposed to be buying a steel blue pair from her tomorrow but they sold today....I'm still so bummed


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah I really like her steel HMPK but I just don't want to work with shortfins right now unless I can get some opaques.

I dunno.. I've had my eye on the multi for a week or two but I'm just thinking of other things I could be buying with the money.. and thinking about how many auction fish I can get for $15 at the FCB show. 

Hmm.. maybe I'll re-post some fish stuff I have for sale and possibly make the money that way.

For reference.. here's the male I used to have. He was a 1st place winner in his class at the GABBA show. I wish I could remember who bred him.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

1fish2fish said:


> I'm considering getting him as a potential "outcross" or just really to have some fresh blood in the fish (not that I still don't stalk Karen's auctions ;-)). He looks very much like the first male I bred who unfortunately died before I could spawn him again.
> 
> I wouldn't be breeding him right away. He'd be a pet for my Mom until I decided to spawn him (she wants a "purple" betta).
> 
> ...


 
I agree with you. His color is nice, but his finnage could be improved. Is that a Petco betta?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Nope he's an import from thailand that Jennifer Vivieros is selling. 

Do you think with the right female I could get halfway decent fry?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I think you'll need a female with very strong finnage and more balanced than he is. But he's got potential!
I like 3-17 better bc of this nice strong dorsal, but that's just me 
Do you have a female picked out for him?


----------



## pdxBetta (Mar 15, 2011)

Why am I not seeing the fish that you are talking about?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Before I begin, you must understand that our local standards are far worse than yours. Here goes:

Show fish must have straight and neat everything. Fish #1 has thin and folded caudal and dorsal, and long anal. The edges of his fins are not neat. His pectorals aren't aligned. 

Out of the yellow, I prefer #4 though the top part of his caudal looks as if it has been bitten. His dorsal and anal are at least straight, if not leaning forward. He has nice pectorals too, though I'm not sure if they're aligned or not.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Hmm... I'm not sure why the pics wouldn't be showing up.. here's the link
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301809956

Here's the second male
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301121332

The third..
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301120740

The fourth..
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1301120942


Out of all of them I like #3 best. The rest just look to have weak finnage, however all of my girls have nice strong fins too. I don't have any females to go with the yellows though.

I still need to think on it. I may just wait until the FCB show and get some nice fish there.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

The 1st multi male has major faults all the way around.....His dorsal flips, his caudal edge is not sharp it is ruffly and his anal fin is pointy in the middle and jagged.....I would not even consider him in my breeding program.....

I'd go with one of the yellows....


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

My imports aren't duds...all of mine have spawned no problem. But he needs a lot of work on the fins but for color...I like


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not sure if I'll be selling him but you should see the purple multi BF boy I have right now....He is something else!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Karen just curious do you regret selling some of yours? Haha.


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

YES! but I can't keep them all.......


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Martinismommy said:


> Not sure if I'll be selling him but you should see the purple multi BF boy I have right now....He is something else!


No pics? That's just teasing ;-)

After I got over my "I want a fish NOW" thing I realized that none of them are really what I want or the quality I want. I'm going to wait until the FCB show in May to get fish unless I just find something absolutely spectacular on AB between now and then.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Don't worry, Karen.... just pack them up, send them my way, and paypal me the bill.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Excuse me girly! I think you've had enough for now (unless you want to send me that yellow DT) ;-)


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I've yet to learn the meaning of that word when it comes to bettas.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

LOL... the sky is the limit... or.. well.. the ceiling XD


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is the young man...Same coloring as the AB male but a little better form and finnage..... )


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Haha! Well as long as I can care for them, Ill take them.
Of course for Karen's fish ill go above and beyond.


Omg!! I Love him!!!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

oohh! he's beautiful! <3


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Looks like my male from Karen.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow he is a stunner... he's gonna be amazing when he grows up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is absolutely awesome looking!


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Wow, Karen, how old is he? He has vey nice form and finnage!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

He is 12 weeks....He is out of the repeat spawn blue multi BOS and BOS female.....I only had a few on the spawn and he is one of them......


----------

